# It's not a TT, but...



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

...this evenings work needed to be shared.




























An evenings graft and my year old (only just!) Imperial Purple Triumph Street Triple is looking better than when I first collected her!

All thanks to some Muc-Off, Auto Glym Super Resin, Meguires Scratch-X, Auto Glym Vinyl, Rubber & Plastic Treatment and finally, Meguires Gold Class Wax.

Next up I'll post the TT in a few days ;-)


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Just one more...


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

splendid

The gold forks really go well with the purple paint


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking good I must say 8)


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

carrock said:


> splendid
> 
> The gold forks really go well with the purple paint


Plus the gold brake callipers, there's some nice features!



ChallonaTTer said:


> Looking good I must say 8)


Thanks mate, standard procedure before a ride. It's an event every time!


----------

